

Skype Translator is the most futuristic thing I’ve ever used - smacktoward
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/12/skype-translator-is-the-most-futuristic-thing-ive-ever-used/

======
bane
Microsoft has been working on this for a looong time, you might recognize the
video here:

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/stories/speech-...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/stories/speech-to-speech.aspx)

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/about/speech-to-
speech-m...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/about/speech-to-speech-
milestones.aspx)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJIILew6l28](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJIILew6l28)

[http://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2014/05/27/microsoft-
demos-b...](http://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2014/05/27/microsoft-demos-
breakthrough-in-real-time-translated-conversations/)

